# Replacing Ariens (924039 Old 70-80) for new



## Papo (Sep 23, 2016)

I have a 70-80 8 hp snow blower Model 924039 ser. 02434 works great, no issues other than old machine, it is a work horse it start at the 2nd pull. I do the maintenance and always use premium gas 91+.By me buying a new one 24 Deluxe is this a good move.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Treat yourself to a Platinum 24SHO and you'll be grinning. 
Ariens Platinum Snow Blowers | State-of-the-Art Technology


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Do an Impeller Seal on the Workhorse and keep Your $$. You May be Pleasantly Surprised with the upgrade.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Jackmels said:


> Do an Impeller Seal on the Workhorse and keep Your $$. You May be Pleasantly Surprised with the upgrade.


What Jack said:welcome: Little hint, if you run 87 octane the old girl will likely start on one pull. Lower octane is quicker to start. Save your money again:wink:


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

You're looking to replace the model I spent 2 years looking for  I just bought a 924039 and and giving it a nice refurb/restore job. I agree with Jack's suggestion


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Papo said:


> I have a 70-80 8 hp snow blower Model 924039 ser. 02434 works great, no issues other than old machine, it is a work horse it start at the 2nd pull. I do the maintenance and always use premium gas 91+.By me buying a new one 24 Deluxe is this a good move.


Yes, I think it would be a good move to the 24 Deluxe, but a better move would be to the Platinum 24 SHO, but for more money too. There is much more usability and performance in the new machines compared to the oldies, but I have no nostalgia for the oldies. My 1974 machine lasted 30 years until the 8 hp Tecumseh engine wore out, and replacing the machine with a modern one with a Tecumseh OHV engine was a revelation. 

I also use premium fuel because it does not have any ethanol. Starting is not compromised by premium rather than 87 octane. The higher the octane rating the more heat is required to burn the fuel, but it makes no difference in reality in the winter or summer engines. First pull usually fires them all up. The ethanol in the fuel absorbs water from the air and when saturated separates from the fuel and drops to the lowest point in fuel system and prevents starting and running because it will not burn. This has happened to me and other family members since the ethanol was increased to 10%. Adding fuel stabiliser does not work for me, just makes the fuel even more expensive than premium. 

Good luck.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Your premium fuel in Canada may not have any ethanol, but that is not always the case down in the States. Just a FYI. But a good fuel additive/stabilizer like Stabil-360 takes care of the ethanol in the fuel issue. So far going 2 years using it in both my lawn and snow gear and no complaints whatsoever.


----------



## Papo (Sep 23, 2016)

I got an impeller seal and is install on the old girl, I will run it another year and see how it does. Thank you for the info, Its been a great machine, as I read report about other new machine I wonder if is a good idea to get a new one. My son has a 2004 Ariens 926 and he has issues with it,


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Papo said:


> I got an impeller seal and is install on the old girl, I will run it another year and see how it does. Thank you for the info, Its been a great machine, as I read report about other new machine I wonder if is a good idea to get a new one. My son has a 2004 Ariens 926 and he has issues with it,


I think that's a good move. I'm biased, but I believe you have a gem of an old machine and it's worth the small effort it takes to make it perform as well as a new one.


----------



## Papo (Sep 23, 2016)

I install the impeller seal and its great it send the snow at least another 5-10 ft, so the old girl is trowing the snow about 40-50 ft away and it does not come back to my face. So thank you for the info.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm glad you kept the old girl....I'm really happy with the older Ariens I've used, but I've never tried a new one. What if I liked it? I just did an impeller kit on an old Jacobsen and it really changed how she threw. I'm going to do it to an Ariens next


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Keep the old one,it's probably built better.
In my case if I bought new or newer Ariens ,I would have nothing to work on.
I actually enjoy keeping my old 1978 32" running well.


----------



## Stang (Mar 28, 2015)

Papo said:


> I install the impeller seal and its great it send the snow at least another 5-10 ft, so the old girl is trowing the snow about 40-50 ft away and it does not come back to my face. So thank you for the info.


I was wondering how you ended up liking it. That's great to hear? Did you do two fan blades, or all four?

I'm still dying to see how mine performs, but I haven't had more than an inch yet!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Town said:


> Yes, I think it would be a good move to the 24 Deluxe, but a better move would be to the Platinum 24 SHO, but for more money too. There is much more usability and performance in the new machines compared to the oldies, but I have no nostalgia for the oldies. My 1974 machine lasted 30 years until the 8 hp Tecumseh engine wore out, and replacing the machine with a modern one with a Tecumseh OHV engine was a revelation.
> 
> I also use premium fuel because it does not have any ethanol. Starting is not compromised by premium rather than 87 octane. The higher the octane rating the more heat is required to burn the fuel, but it makes no difference in reality in the winter or summer engines. First pull usually fires them all up. The ethanol in the fuel absorbs water from the air and when saturated separates from the fuel and drops to the lowest point in fuel system and prevents starting and running because it will not burn. This has happened to me and other family members since the ethanol was increased to 10%. Adding fuel stabiliser does not work for me, just makes the fuel even more expensive than premium.
> 
> Good luck.



Since you live in Canada a Princess Auto winterized engine would be perfect for re-powering of your old snowblower as long as the drive system and auger gearbox are in decent shape. Beats scraping the old blower for a blown or worn out Tecumseh.


----------

